# Can Anyone Help Me Identify This Watch



## makavelli101 (Nov 5, 2007)

i have recently inhereited a watch from a relative, it is a solid sterling silver pocketwatch, face has the company jones & co of worcester, inside is inscribed "the referee", capped lever, swiss movement, also has a solid silver chain and fob and is all hallmarked even every single link of the chain, was wondering about its worth, please can anyone help me?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry I can't help with the valuation as pocket watches aren't my 'thing', but if you post a picture someone may be able to help.


----------



## makavelli101 (Nov 5, 2007)

makavelli101 said:


> i have recently inhereited a watch from a relative, it is a solid sterling silver pocketwatch, face has the company jones & co of worcester, inside is inscribed "the referee", capped lever, swiss movement, also has a solid silver chain and fob and is all hallmarked even every single link of the chain, was wondering about its worth, please can anyone help me?


has anyone ever heard of jones and company of worcester, theres no sign of them on the internet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The name on the face will be the retailer name, probably long gone and obviously local to Worcester, they will have bought in the watches and had their name printed on the dial...

This was a pretty standard practice and hundreds of retailers did the same, the mane on the dial would not be the 'key' to its worth, that depends on the quality of the movement and the condition of the watch......

Hope this helps


----------

